# ----SACRAMENTO LOWRIDERS----



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Hello everyone just wanted to get this topic started so we can start planning for our 2nd annual softball tournament.
A couple of suggestions came up for the planning of our second annual tournament and they are important to discuss. 
It is important to have everyone involved since this event is administrated by every club in Sacramento. Last year we had a great success with this event and we hope it continues for years to come. *

****Once we have selected the date and location I will update this post with the information. I hope I can eliminate any confusion of when, where and what time, trying to search in the topic. Just remember the most updated information will be updated in this first post, I will continue to add to it until the day of the event.****[/b]


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Let’s not forget last year’s champions. :biggrin: Can they take it two years in a row... :0 :biggrin: :h5:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

Hola Loca!! :biggrin: 
Eh, the 10th is not a good time for us to make it so if we miss, don't count us out. Oh, and don't worry, Pelon will be there for us this year, I will make sure I don't miss so it will be hard to "repeat"!! :0 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice i'll let the club know :biggrin: we will be ready i'll check the date with my brother


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Just let us know.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

This was fun last year, the club had a good time. I'm pretty sure someone will make it  24th isn't good for us..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Dec 18 2009, 10:26 PM~16026248
> *Just let us know.
> *


wassup homes im down to pitch this year..


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

10th no good for me. Be @ the WEC fights in Sac( Go Uriah). Other days are good. Lets try to make this a 2 day tournament this year. :thumbsup:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

you can count on calilife taking it this time. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Dec 19 2009, 09:13 PM~16034489
> *you can count on calilife taking it this time. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Dec 19 2009, 01:28 PM~16029850
> *10th no good for me. Be @ the WEC fights in Sac( Go Uriah). Other days are good.  Lets try to make this a 2 day tournament this year.  :thumbsup:
> *


SEE YOU THERE


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

MY DOGGIES AND JG................GOOD TIMES


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Dec 21 2009, 09:07 AM~16045664
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

Any day is fine one of our members will show for sure :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Alright we got some direction for this meeting; the 10th and the 24th are not so good dates so far. 

Should we all just agree that the 17th will work for everyone? 



Location???

:wave:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:420: MERRY X-MAS TO EVERYONE! :420:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

TTT DIDNT PLAY MUCH LASTYEAR! BUT NEPHEW DID AND HAD FUN.. AND WE CANT WAIT 2 PLAY AGAIN! :biggrin: USO MIGHT HAVE 2 BE CHAMPIONS :biggrin: :biggrin: AND WITH KIDS PLAYING LIKE LASTYEAR


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Dec 28 2009, 02:33 PM~16112485
> *TTT
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

so when's the date? time? and place?


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT and Happy new year everone!!!!


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

MEETING INFO:


Date: *Jan 17th*

Time: *12:00*

Place: *Round Table Pizza- 3005 Freeport Blvd.*
across from McClatchy High School


Be there or be square... :biggrin:  :h5:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 5 2010, 03:20 PM~16193164
> *MEETING INFO:
> Date: Jan 17th
> 
> ...


so which clubs are coming to the meeting
Socios
?
?
?


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Hey Fellas can you guys pass down the info to other clubs that are not members of Lay it Low we need to make sure they get the info... :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

California Lifestyles will be there


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 5 2010, 09:40 PM~16198650
> *so which clubs are coming to the meeting
> Socios
> California Lifestyles
> ...


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 8 2010, 01:33 PM~16227436
> *California Lifestyles will be there
> *


 :biggrin: i'm gonna start practicing at the batting cages :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## UFAMEA (Apr 21, 2003)

the new champion will be there lol


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We should be their and if not just let us know what time our first game is like last year. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jan 8 2010, 08:50 PM~16231993
> *:biggrin:  i'm gonna start practicing at the batting cages  :0
> *



:h5:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 10 2010, 10:40 PM~16251701
> *We should be their and if not just let us know what time our first game is like last year. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA_@Jan 10 2010, 09:53 PM~16251272
> *the new champion will be there lol
> 
> 
> ...


watch out uso we're gonna give you guys some competition :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by UFAMEA+Jan 10 2010, 09:53 PM~16251272-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You better be there Lolystics


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Jan 11 2010, 10:06 PM~16262649
> *watch out uso we're gonna give you guys some competition  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :h5:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## W.S. OG Media (Jan 12, 2010)

*We do shirts for all kinds of events, people and companies...need shirts for your show, picinic, softball game? For the staff, your members or to sell? Get at me and let me see what we can do for you...

GAMBLE
[email protected]
*


----------



## Impalas_Car_Club (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 5 2010, 10:40 PM~16198650
> *so which clubs are coming to the meeting
> Socios
> ?
> ...


INTERESTED IN YOUR TOURNAMENT, WHICH DATE IS IT SCHEDULED FOR , PLACE, AND DOES YOUR CLUB HAVE TO BE FROM THE SAC AREA..ALSO WHATS THE COST PER CLUB...IF YOU COULD LET ME KNOW I'D APPRECIATE IT .... THANKS FOR YOUR TIME......


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Jan 5 2010, 03:20 PM~16193164-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hopefully you can make it to this meeting that is posted above so we can fill you in on the info


----------



## Impalas_Car_Club (Mar 7, 2008)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 13 2010, 08:15 AM~16276301
> *Hopefully you can make it to this meeting that is posted above so we can fill you in on the info
> *


I WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND .BUT IF YOU COULD PM THE INFO TO ME I'D APPRECIATE IT... Impalas_Car_club thanks for your time.....


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Impalas_Car_Club_@Jan 13 2010, 12:32 PM~16278954
> *I WON'T BE ABLE TO MAKE THE MEETING THIS WEEKEND .BUT IF YOU COULD  PM THE INFO TO ME I'D APPRECIATE IT...  Impalas_Car_club thanks for your time.....
> *


Do you think you could send a rep. from your club?


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

IM FORMING A SOLO RIDERS TEAM,THERE WERE A FEW LAST YEAR,NEED ABOUT 5 MORE SOLO RIDER TO COMPLETE TEAM ,U INTERESTED,SHOOT I WILA. LOOKING FORWARD FOR FUNDAY WITH THE FAMILIA ,AN THE HOMITOS, :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 14 2010, 06:29 PM~16294025
> *    IM FORMING A SOLO RIDERS TEAM,THERE WERE A FEW LAST YEAR,NEED ABOUT 5 MORE SOLO RIDER TO COMPLETE TEAM ,U  INTERESTED,SHOOT I WILA. LOOKING FORWARD FOR FUNDAY WITH THE FAMILIA ,AN THE HOMITOS, :biggrin:
> *


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

The ""I""will b there!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 14 2010, 07:29 PM~16294025
> *    IM FORMING A SOLO RIDERS TEAM,THERE WERE A FEW LAST YEAR,NEED ABOUT 5 MORE SOLO RIDER TO COMPLETE TEAM ,U  INTERESTED,SHOOT I WILA. LOOKING FORWARD FOR FUNDAY WITH THE FAMILIA ,AN THE HOMITOS, :biggrin:
> *


Shit...I was thinking the same shit...


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 15 2010, 02:08 PM~16302061
> *TTT
> *


Ruthie you want to play you are welcome to get a roster spot with Cali. :thumbsup:


----------



## 54 la bomba (Sep 18, 2009)

whats up to all the clubs shoulb be fun...THE COMPADRES BOMB CLUCB WILL NOT GET SHUT OUT LIKE LAST YEAR I GUARANTEE IT...


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 54 la bomba_@Jan 16 2010, 01:18 AM~16307818
> *whats up to all the clubs shoulb be fun...THE COMPADRES BOMB CLUCB WILL NOT GET SHUT OUT LIKE LAST YEAR I GUARANTEE IT...
> *


 :0 :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

how did the meeting go? i couldnt get any body that could make it there, can someone shoot me the info?


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

*USO
2010 CHAMPS....* :biggrin:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 17 2010, 03:21 PM~16318119
> *USO
> 2010 CHAMPS....  :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: :nono: thee stylistics and old illusions...


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 17 2010, 03:21 PM~16318119
> *USO
> 2010 CHAMPS....  :biggrin:
> *


 :uh: :biggrin: Will see about that were going for a repeat :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Jan 17 2010, 04:21 PM~16318119
> *USO
> 2010 CHAMPS....  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

add DESTINATION to that list. will be there 15 deep. alrato homies


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I think everyone has a chance this year. I think with all of us setting the rules it gives everyone a even chance. Hopefully everyone trys to have most of their real members from their club play. It's all about having fun, so no practice just tell us what time to show up. :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Meeting went well everybody heres some pics we took. Next meetin Feb 21st same location at noon


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 17 2010, 08:58 PM~16321069
> *I think everyone has a chance this year. I think with all of us setting the rules it gives everyone a even chance. Hopefully everyone trys to have most of their real members from their club play. It's all about having fun, so no practice just tell us what time to show up. :biggrin:
> *










:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Good productive meeting.... :thumbsup:


----------



## singlegate (Jan 19, 2005)

sorry we missed it


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 17 2010, 07:58 PM~16321069
> *I think everyone has a chance this year. I think with all of us setting the rules it gives everyone a even chance. Hopefully everyone trys to have most of their real members from their club play. It's all about having fun, so no practice just tell us what time to show up. :biggrin:
> *


 :0 Do Bike members count? :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 18 2010, 08:36 PM~16333768
> *:0  Do Bike members count? :biggrin:
> *


Only if the 18 and under. :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 18 2010, 08:56 PM~16334130
> *Only if the 18 and under. :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Dam you like them young :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Jan 18 2010, 09:36 PM~16333768
> *:0  Do Bike members count? :biggrin:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Jan 18 2010, 09:39 PM~16334821
> *:biggrin:
> *


U ready Raul?


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

did you guys discuss about solo riders?


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

:uh: SORRY BRU I TRIED TO FORM.A SOLO RYDER ,THEY SHOT IT,DOWN,GOT TO B IN A CLUB,2PLAY A FRIENDLY,GAME OF B.BALL.. or you could play on my team,no dam ragh said u got to be a member.... an if 2 clubs join together an they win,who gets,trophy? split it in half,2names,on trophy?


----------



## SINFUL1 (Jan 2, 2007)

uffin:


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 19 2010, 08:57 AM~16337480
> *:uh: SORRY BRU I TRIED TO FORM.A SOLO RYDER ,THEY SHOT IT,DOWN,GOT TO B IN A CLUB,2PLAY A FRIENDLY,GAME OF B.BALL.. or you could play on my team,no dam ragh said u got to be a member.... an if 2 clubs join together an they win,who gets,trophy?  split it in half,2names,on trophy?
> *


FUCK THE TROPHY. ITS ALL ABOUT THE FUN. i GUESS ME BEING MEXICAN, i CAN MOW THE GROUNDS BEFORE YOU GUYS PLAY......


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 19 2010, 08:57 AM~16337480
> *:uh: SORRY BRU I TRIED TO FORM.A SOLO RYDER ,THEY SHOT IT,DOWN,GOT TO B IN A CLUB,2PLAY A FRIENDLY,GAME OF B.BALL.. or you could play on my team,no dam ragh said u got to be a member.... an if 2 clubs join together an they win,who gets,trophy?  split it in half,2names,on trophy?
> *


THANKS ANYWAY HOMIE. GOOD LOOKIN OUT


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe+Jan 17 2010, 07:39 PM~16320750-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  Don"t understand so are you forming Destination or a solo riders team :dunno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

next meeting Feb. 21st,[/b][/u] same time and place!

Clubs that will be participating this year:

*Thee Stylistics/Old Illusions
Lo*Lystics
UCE
Compadres
Cali Life
Family First
Socios
California Lifestyles
Fearnone
Final Chapter
Destination/Solo Riders
Individuals*

If you were not able to attend the meeting and you want to participate please contact any of the clubs listed and check for availability.

Next meeting we should have and update on location and fees. :cheesy:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr.Deluxe_@Jan 19 2010, 07:57 AM~16337480
> *:uh: SORRY BRU I TRIED TO FORM.A SOLO RYDER ,THEY SHOT IT,DOWN,GOT TO B IN A CLUB,2PLAY A FRIENDLY,GAME OF B.BALL.. or you could play on my team,no dam ragh said u got to be a member.... an if 2 clubs join together an they win,who gets,trophy?  split it in half,2names,on trophy?
> *


No this is were you are wrong. The reason why it got shot down is, their is only room for so many teams in order to do this on one day. That is why their is no way to add a solo rider team on top of other clubs wanting to come from out of town to play. That is the reason why. If their are some solo riders out their that want to play, I'm pretty sure their are some club teams that will be short guys and would love to have some more players.


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Jan 19 2010, 02:04 PM~16340374
> *No this is were you are wrong. The reason why it got shot down is, their is only room for so many teams in order to do this on one day. That is why their is no way to add a solo rider team on top of other clubs wanting to come from out of town to play. That is the reason why. If their are some solo riders out their that want to play, I'm pretty sure their are some club teams that will be short guys and would love to have some more players.
> *


its all good homeboy....Ill still mow the lawn...lol...how bout umpires?


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by RAIDER NATION_@Jan 19 2010, 01:18 PM~16340532
> *its all good homeboy....Ill still mow the lawn...lol...how bout umpires?
> *


I don't know what their doing for umpires but you should come out and have a good time. Hope to see you their homie.


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

i'll be the waterboy... :biggrin:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Jan 19 2010, 05:55 PM~16343215
> *i'll be the waterboy... :biggrin:
> *


Ditto!


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

ttt


----------



## $KRILLA (Feb 5, 2006)




----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*Update on park info*

Last year Hagan Community Park was suggested for the tournament. This park has 3 fields, with one possibly being a little league. Last year one of the fields was being used so it was useless for our tournament. This year (so far) all 3 fields are available. I am throwing the idea out there to get feed back?

I am still waiting to check on William land Park, same scenario for William Land Park last year two fields out of the 3 were being used. I will check on Monday since today is furlough Friday I assume since they are not answering. Yesterday I tried calling and it was busy all day. 

Any way this is what I got for Hagan Community Park, another thing to look at for Hagan Park we would have to pay a $4.00 entry fee to the park???

Prices:
Glass Field: $40.00 all day
Sullivan field: $50.00 all day
Peterson Field; $70.00 all day

Base Rental:
$20.00 per set with a $100.00 deposit

I spoke with Lucus at 362-1704, I asked why the price difference on the fields he couldn’t answer that question???

Prices on the fields


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16377828
> *Update on park info
> 
> Last year Hagan Community Park was suggested for the tournament. This park has 3 fields, with one possibly being a little league. Last year one of the fields was being used so it was useless for our tournament. This year (so far) all 3 fields are available. I am throwing the idea out there to get feed back?
> ...



TTT


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Ruthie Skye_@Jan 22 2010, 04:32 PM~16378550
> *TTT
> *


 :wow:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT :wow:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 22 2010, 03:14 PM~16377828
> *Update on park info
> 
> Last year Hagan Community Park was suggested for the tournament. This park has 3 fields, with one possibly being a little league. Last year one of the fields was being used so it was useless for our tournament. This year (so far) all 3 fields are available. I am throwing the idea out there to get feed back?
> ...


----------



## SAC_TOWN (Aug 22, 2007)




----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)

TTT


----------



## RAIDER NATION (Jul 15, 2005)

EVEN THOU IM NOT PLAYING.....I WANNA PUT SOME INPUT. THE IDEA OF LAST YEARS GAMES WAS ALL GOOD AND FUN EXCEPT ONE THING. THAT SMALL ASS FIELD WE HAD. THE BASES WHERE TOO CLOSE AND THE FENCE LINE WAS HARD TO WORK WITH. WE ARE PLAYING AN ADULT GAME ON A KIDDIE FIELD. JUST MY INPUT,ILL SHUT UP NOW : )


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

******2nd UPDATE******



William Land Park is booked already for the month of April

Tahoe-Tallac Park is available at the moment (last year’s tournament)


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*UPDATE #3 :biggrin: </span>*


Carmichael Park

I just did some research in Carmichael and found this park. At the moment they are available for APRIL, however I spoke with the parks and rec office and they need to check with a league that reserves that park to see if we can reserve it, they don't see a problem with it but still need to check with them. 

Rental fees for the ball park:
$60.00 for the full day or $25.00 an hour per field

*Another note*** with this park we would not need a bouncy house for the kids and we would all have an area to bbq and have enough shade and tables for everyone* (well according to the Google shot)

Here is the link for the info on the park:
Scroll down to <span style=\'colorurple\'>Carmichael Park
http://www.carmichaelpark.com/parks.htm


Here is snap shot of what the parks looks like:


----------



## Ruthie Skye (Apr 22, 2008)

TTT


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 25 2010, 03:35 PM~16406845
> *UPDATE #3 :biggrin: </span>
> Carmichael Park
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 25 2010, 03:35 PM~16406845
> *UPDATE #3 :biggrin: </span>
> Carmichael Park
> 
> ...


I would like to see this event at carmichael park. It has all the amenities we need. I think if the fields are full size maybe we can get all four. Do they charge for bases??? I think we need to agree soon so we can get the place booked.


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Jan 27 2010, 08:29 AM~16427698
> *I would like to see this event at carmichael park.  It has all the amenities we need.  I think if the fields are full size maybe we can get all four.  Do they charge for bases???  I think we need to agree soon so we can get the place booked.
> *


I'm gonna drive over and snap a few picts so everyone can see what it looks like :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

TTT


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

I took some picts of the park on the way home from Miller park on Sun. i will post them up later. There are a couple playgrounds, a basketball court, like 3-4 tennis courts and the fields looked pretty big. lots of trees and shade. There is also a pretty good size dog park there.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Feb 2 2010, 10:33 AM~16488614
> *I took some picts of the park  on the way home from Miller park on Sun. i will post them up later.  There are a couple playgrounds, a basketball court, like 3-4 tennis courts and the fields looked pretty big. lots of trees and shade. There is also a pretty good size dog park there.
> *



Sweet!! :biggrin:


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOV2PRTY_@Feb 2 2010, 11:33 AM~16488614
> *I took some picts of the park  on the way home from Miller park on Sun. i will post them up later.  There are a couple playgrounds, a basketball court, like 3-4 tennis courts and the fields looked pretty big. lots of trees and shade. There is also a pretty good size dog park there.
> *


 Thanks sis :thumbsup:


----------



## VICS'79 (Jun 23, 2004)

HECTOR! :wave:


----------



## 1940chevy (Jun 4, 2008)

> _Originally posted by VICS'79_@Feb 3 2010, 11:32 AM~16499171
> *HECTOR! :wave:
> *




:wave: :wave:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

:biggrin: TTT I'll try to post picts tonight


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

fields 3&4 are pretty big they sit back to back no fence seperating them


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

field 1&2 one of the fields was pretty muddy


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

playgrounds








bbq area by field 1&2 there are bbq pits throughout the park as well








B ball court








tennis


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65+Jan 25 2010, 02:35 PM~16406845-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Thanks Meghan for the pictues. 
Looks like its a pretty cool park.
I just tried calling the Carmichael parks and rec office an no one is answering. I need to get a final word on the park. :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

I just received a phone call from Carmichael Park and it’s available for us to use. 
Only minor problem they want insurance for the day. I am trying to work on reserving the park with no insurance. I will get a final response on Monday about the insurance. 
hno:


----------



## uso4vida (Mar 18, 2002)

TTT :biggrin: :rimshot: :drama: :h5:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

====Final Update for Carmichael Park====</span>



I received an email from Tracy Kerth-Recreation Services Manager 

We are set to go for April 11th and rain date for April 18th. I will share email with the group at the next meeting.

This past weekend, I was in the area and was able to check out Carmichael Park and I think this park will accommodate our needs. The only problem I see is 2 of the 4 fields seem a little small. I propose that we have our next meeting at Carmichael Park so we all have an idea of what the park has to offer. There is plenty of parking for everyone, shade, tables and the <span style=\'colorurple\'>playground is centered right in the middle where we would have to meet before we break for each game. 

What do you all think…

:wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 9 2010, 10:23 AM~16560367
> *====Final Update for Carmichael Park====
> I received an email from Tracy Kerth-Recreation Services Manager
> 
> ...





That will work.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 9 2010, 11:23 AM~16560367
> *====Final Update for Carmichael Park====
> I received an email from Tracy Kerth-Recreation Services Manager
> 
> ...


I am OK with meeting at park


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

sounds good :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Just got of the phone with Tracy, there are no bases at the fields :run: and they don't rent any either...  


Who has information on bases? 
Who owns bases?
Can we rent some for the day (where)? 

Should we buy some with the money we collect? 
If we don't care about the quality of the bases here are some samples:
-Called Big 5 Sporting Goods they have a set of 4 Rubber throw down bases for 19.99 in stock (can’t find them online)
-Called Sports Authority, also has set of 4 Rubber throw down bases for 10.99 in store 
However found some on line for 14.99 and according to the sales rep the 14.99 set is a bit heavier than what they got in stock????
http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/ind...rentPage=family


*
***Reminder*** Rental fees for the day per field: $60.00

4 fields x 60.00= $240.00*



Let me know what you think.... :biggrin:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

TTT


----------



## IMAGINATIONS64 (Jun 28, 2007)

IMAGINATIONS C.C. WILL BE THERE..  TTT.


----------



## lowriderbob (Dec 2, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 10 2010, 03:54 PM~16574297
> *Just got of the phone with Tracy, there are no bases at the fields :run: and they don't rent any either...
> Who has information on bases?
> Who owns bases?
> ...


I think we should buy some descent bases, since we are planning on this tourney running for EVER. I looked at some bases on line and here are some I found also.
http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/ind...kid=body_rv_img

http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/ind...kid=body_rv_img

These are alittle more but they can be anchored down, which keeps the base from slidding out. Doing some hard math I figured that if every team pitches in $35 ($420 total :420 LOL that would cover the fields and 4 sets of $40 bases plus taxes. I plan on just bringing Cali's $35 on the 21st to get this process going. I will stop by sports Authority and look at the bases to see what quality thay are. I am down for what ever set we want to get :biggrin: . Happy V-day all and see ya on the 21st uffin:

P.S. whats the story with the insurance???


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lowriderbob_@Feb 12 2010, 08:22 AM~16592397
> *I think we should buy some descent bases, since we are planning on this tourney running for EVER.  I looked at some bases on line and here are some I found also.
> http://www.sportsauthority.com/product/ind...kid=body_rv_img
> 
> ...



Agreed!!

We are good, no insurance necessary.

See you all on the 21st at Carmichael Park. 
All clubs be prepared to pay registration fee’s :cheesy: (to cover the park and possibly bases, please plan ahead) Hope to have the contract signed with the park by Feb. 22nd 
:wave:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wave:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

I HAVE THE NEW IMPALA'S MAGAZINE I HAVE BOTH COVERS IN SACTOWN! 
HIT ME UP SO WE CAN HOOK UP.. uffin: :thumbsup:


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

T
T
T
:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Good meeting on Sunday


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Jan 19 2010, 12:18 PM~16339370
> *next meeting Feb. 21st,*[/u] same time and place!
> 
> Clubs that will be participating this year:
> ...


Just paid, Were in this year. Thankz Raj for hittin me up...........


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by mattd_@Feb 23 2010, 06:07 PM~16704479
> *Just paid, Were in this year.            Thankz Raj for hittin me up...........
> *



:thumbsup: 

Thee Stylistics/Old Illusions
Lo*Lystics
UCE
Compadres
Cali Life
Family First
Socios
California Lifestyles
Fearnone
Final Chapter/Royal Touch
Individuals
Impalas


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Here is the schedule for our 2nd Annual Softball Tournament
****April 11th at Carmichael Park****

Game #1
9am-10am----------> Field #1
Old Illusions/Thee Stylistics vs. Uce

Game #2
9am-10am----------> Field #2
LoLystics vs. Individuals

Game #3
9am-10am-----------> Field #3
California Lifestyles vs. Family First

Game #4
10:30am-11:30am---------> Field #1
Cali Life vs. Impalas

Game #5
10:30am-11:30am----------> Field #2
Socios vs. Compadres

Game #6
10:30am-11:30am----------> Field #3
Final Chapter/Royal Touch vs. Fearnone

Game #7
12:00-1:00pm
Field #1

Game #8
12:00-1:00pm
Field#2

Game #9
12:00-1:00pm
Field #3

Game #10
1:30-2:30pm
Field#1

Game #11
3:00-4:00
Field #1


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 26 2010, 08:51 PM~16738707
> *Here is the schedule for our 2nd Annual Softball Tournament
> ****April 11th at Carmichael Park****
> 
> ...


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

family first n da house


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

TTT :wow:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Should be a fun day, that's what it's all about.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 26 2010, 09:51 PM~16738707
> *Here is the schedule for our 2nd Annual Softball Tournament
> ****April 11th at Carmichael Park****
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr. Chicano 51 (Jan 20, 2010)

LOCKED DOWN OUR LOCATION 

heres some events in and around sj starting in april

4/3 4th ANNUAL BOMBS UNITED PICNIC @HISTORY PARK ..................................SAN JOSE

4/18 3rd ANNUAL Derrick Ward Memorial Car and Motorcycle show................SAN FRANCISCO

5/1 LUXURIOUS SHOW AND SHINE CAR SHOW .................................................SUNNYVALE
(at Baylands Park, 999 E. Carribean Dr. )

5/1 East Side Riders 5th Annual BBQ @ Hillview Park.................................SAN JOSE

5/15 AZTEC CREATIONS C.C. 2nd ANNUAL [email protected] CUNNINGHAM PARK..................SAN JOSE

5/22 BAY AREA BOSSES 1st ANNUAL CAR SHOW.....................................................SAN LEANDRO
(at San Leandro High School)

5/30 SOCIOS 8th ANNUAL CAR SHOW................................................................SACRAMENTO

6/5 CHICANOS PRIDE C.C. SUMMERTIME CRUISE.......................................................SAN JOSE
(meeting at 10:00am at San Jose Blue Jeans)

6/6 STREETLOW CAR [email protected] STADIUM.............................................................SAN JOSE

6/12 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. MOVIE [email protected] DRIVE IN............................SAN JOSE

6/19 DUKES SANTA CLARA Co. CAR SHOW.............................................................SAN JOSE

7/3 ANTIGUOS and GOODTIMES 3rd ANNUAL B.B.Q. @BAYLAND PARK....................SUNNYVALE

7/11 Lifes Finest 10th anniversary (2000-2010) bbq @ ............................................. TBA

7/24 ENCHANTED CREATION CHRISTMAS IN JULY TOY DRIVE & HOP............................HAYWARD

8/14 INDIVIDUALS CC SJ 1ST ANNUAL PICNIC - *ROOSEVELT PARK* .................................................. SAN JOSE

8/21 BAY AREA BOSSES 4th ANNUAL FRIED CHICKEN BY THE BAY.........................SANLEANDRO
(at the San Leandro marina)

11/21 Lifes Finest annual toy drive @ Les Schwab.................................................. Fremont


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 26 2010, 09:04 PM~16738801
> *
> *




UCE IS GOING DOWN IN THE 4TH INNING .....GOODNIGHT UCE...LOL MAY THE BEST TEAM WIN.


----------



## SHOWTIME916 (May 7, 2002)

> _Originally posted by bub916_@Feb 26 2010, 10:04 PM~16738801
> *
> *


you guys got room for a whiteboy or what :h5:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SHOWTIME916_@Mar 1 2010, 07:21 PM~16765758
> *you guys got room for a whiteboy or what  :h5:
> *


DONT KNOW? MIGHT ONLY HAVE ROOM 4 ONE WHITEBOY :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr. Chicano 51_@Mar 1 2010, 05:59 PM~16763929
> *LOCKED DOWN OUR LOCATION
> 
> heres some events in and around sj starting in april
> ...


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Feb 26 2010, 09:51 PM~16738707
> *Here is the schedule for our 2nd Annual Softball Tournament
> ****April 11th at Carmichael Park****
> 
> ...


Hope we make it pass the the 1st ROUND :biggrin: LAST year was cool.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:wow:


----------



## masatalker (Dec 1, 2004)

I heard it is going to be members only playing this year.. good choice.. :thumbsup:


----------



## bub916 (Jan 4, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Mar 1 2010, 05:04 PM~16764004
> *UCE IS GOING DOWN IN THE 4TH INNING .....GOODNIGHT UCE...LOL MAY THE BEST TEAM WIN.
> *


OH... WE WILL!!!  :biggrin: LOL :roflmao:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

scott we love white boys that play baseball u join us call me homie... :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## 9165-SS (Mar 12, 2006)




----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)

ttt


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Mar 1 2010, 09:14 PM~16766530
> *Hope we make it pass the the 1st ROUND :biggrin:  LAST year was cool.
> *



:machinegun: :machinegun: :biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:0


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: Bejeweled_65, CB63Impala, *lowriderbob*


You got it fixed... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Mar 10 2010, 12:55 PM~16851420
> *ttt
> *


----------



## lucky eddie (Jul 10, 2008)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by lucky eddie_@Mar 24 2010, 10:05 AM~16985907
> *
> *


you guys ready


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

hno: hno: :biggrin:


----------



## ALCATRAZ (Nov 8, 2007)




----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

:uh:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63+Mar 29 2010, 03:22 PM~17035953-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

*APRIL 11th hno: :biggrin: * just around the corner


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

> _Originally posted by EL SOCIO_@Apr 1 2010, 07:32 AM~17064386
> *APRIL 11th  hno:  :biggrin:  just around the corner
> *


 :yes: :nicoderm:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Just a reminder we will be needing rosters by this Friday...I will be calling later today for more info... :biggrin:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)




----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 6 2010, 04:07 PM~17115083
> *Just a reminder we will be needing rosters by this Friday...I will be calling later today for more info... :biggrin:
> *


UH OH! I will tell Adam.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Comadre_@Apr 6 2010, 10:43 PM~17119436
> *UH OH!  I will tell Adam.
> *



 Thanks Gina!!


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Our club is ready to have some fun out there..


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Update:
Martin from Cali Life will be bringing students to help with the umpiring this year. One of the concerns that the group had was keeping track of all of the batters in the team. So in order to help facilitate the game this year we will have printed NUMBERED rosters for the game and will be providing numbers for each player. The stickers will be able to help the students identify the players in the team. I will be bringing the printed stickers and copies of the rosters for the umpires on Sunday.

If you have your roster ready to go please send it to me on a PM or if you would prefer to email, just let me know.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Weather for this Sunday :wow: 

I decided to get the weather status from two different sites, just to make sure :roflmao: :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

Okay everyone has been contacted for rosters!!! :biggrin: Please check your voicemails for info... :cheesy:


----------



## chzmo (Mar 23, 2007)

cant wait to bust out my leaded pinata bat shhh dont tell anybody


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by chzmo_@Apr 7 2010, 06:41 PM~17128106
> *cant wait to bust out my leaded pinata bat shhh dont tell anybody
> *



dammmm this is downlow talk....lol i ain't saying shit


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 7 2010, 09:45 AM~17122421
> *Our club is ready to have some fun out there..
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT
weathers lookin good :biggrin:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## ICEE*63 (Feb 16, 2007)

weather is looking funny hno:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ICEE*63_@Apr 9 2010, 07:08 AM~17143067
> *weather is looking funny hno:
> *



I know!!! HMMM....it looks like its LATE showers; I don't know what you guys think? I am sure little rain won't do any harm... :wow:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

UPDATE :wow: 

FYI

The students that will be helping with the umpiring will be using ASA rules. I will have copies of the rules on site on Sunday. 

Here is the link to the rules.  

http://downloads.asasoftball.com/umpires/p...Differences.pdf


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 9 2010, 10:19 AM~17144654
> *I know!!! HMMM....it looks like its LATE showers; I don't know what you guys think? I am sure little rain won't do any harm... :wow:
> *



if it rains i'll roll in the mud to the bases...lol


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 9 2010, 12:12 PM~17145074
> *if it rains i'll roll in the mud to the bases...lol
> *



:h5:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

Friday, April 16th, 2010
Radisson Hotel Grand Ballroom

Live in Concert:
The Miracles 
The Contours 
The Platters feat. Sonny Turner 
& The Crystals 


Tickets on sale at The Radisson Hotel Gift Shop (916) 922-2020, ACME Tops & Tunes (916) 429-2293, online at Ticketmaster.com or charge by phone (866) 448-7849.

This one of a kind event comes to Sacramento and gives audiences a chance to relive the legendary sounds of Rock and Roll Hall Of Fame artists live on one stage in one night. This will be a night to remember to enjoy three decades of hits with the classic sounds of some of the legendary singers and pioneers of Rock, Rhythm and Doo ***. This is definitely a must-see event


----------



## EVILCAMINO84 (Jun 23, 2009)

I know we had look at the weather reports during the week a few days ago and it appeared that we would have late showers on Sunday. However it looks like things have changed for the worse. Per News 10 weather report it shows 80% chance of rain. We should keep a closer eye on things through out the day. Ok thanks again for organizing this event. See you guys soon.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

*********DUE TO WEATHER CONDITIONS AND MAJORITY VOTE GAME HAS BEEN POSTPONED FOR NEXT SUNDAY*********


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

IT BETTER NOT RAIN NEXT WEEK IM READY TO PLAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 12 2010, 07:55 AM~17167010
> *IT BETTER NOT RAIN NEXT WEEK IM READY TO PLAY !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


 :thumbsup:


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

:drama:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

weathers lookin real good for sunday


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 15 2010, 04:13 PM~17204585
> *weathers lookin real good for sunday
> *


 :yes:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)




----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SALVADOR MENDOZA_@Apr 16 2010, 08:06 PM~17216827
> *
> *


This Sunday hno:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

T
T
T
:biggrin:


----------



## 87cutty530 (May 6, 2006)

Just wanted to say, man the turn out was great and by the looks of things, all the teams that participated were out there to play... big ups to all the car clubs that participated and congrats to the winners, much love and thanks to everyone for supporting this event... see u all at the SOCIOS 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON MAY 30TH... ONE LUV


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530_@Apr 18 2010, 02:29 PM~17229291
> *Just wanted to say, man the turn out was great and by the looks of things, all the teams that participated were out there to play... big ups to all the car clubs that participated and congrats to the winners, much love and thanks to everyone for supporting this event... see u all at the SOCIOS 8TH ANNUAL CAR SHOW ON MAY 30TH... ONE LUV
> *



CONGRATS TO LO'LYSTICS THE NEW WINNER.....


----------



## Mr.Deluxe (Nov 26, 2008)

NICE WEATHER, CONGRADS, 2,the ,NEW,CHAMPS LOLYSTICS, SI YAH,NEXT,YEAR,


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 18 2010, 06:10 PM~17230298
> *CONGRATS TO LO'LYSTICS THE NEW WINNER.....
> *


 :thumbsup: It waz fun, count us in next year........ :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Everyone played some tough games.. we had alot fun out there, Thanks again To Gabe Lis, and the rest of the Socios. My crew is beat up but we'll rep that trophy to the fullest.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel+Apr 18 2010, 05:10 PM~17230298-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup:


----------



## freky78 (Jul 28, 2007)

Its good to see all these car clubs having fun. keep LOWRIDING STRONG!! :biggrin:


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by freky78_@Apr 18 2010, 08:53 PM~17231512
> *Its good to see all these car clubs having fun.  keep LOWRIDING STRONG!! :biggrin:
> *


that 60 looks so clean in the sun much props bro and we had a realy good time playing agenst Lo*Lystics


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks to everyone who came out and played and all the people out their supporting your clubs and friends. It was a great and fun day, big thanks shoud go out to Gab and Lisset of Socios. They take the time to put this event together. Thanks again to everyone.


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

CONGRATS TO THE NEW CHAMPS!!


----------



## mattd (Oct 1, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 18 2010, 08:29 PM~17232035
> *Thanks to everyone who came out and played and all the people out their supporting your clubs and friends. It was a great and fun day, big thanks shoud go out to Gab and Lisset of Socios. They take the time to put this event together. Thanks again to everyone.
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 18 2010, 06:20 PM~17231087
> *Thanks Manuel
> :thumbsup:
> :thumbsup:
> *



now whoever wants that trophy has to swinm across the river
to reclaim it...much props 4 lo'lystics 2010 champs. :thumbsup:


----------



## SALVADOR MENDOZA (Dec 12, 2009)

i had a great time today loved it all the weather the games evreything was perfect  hope for better luck next year


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

Man I'm hella tired guys and I bet some of you guys are also . I want to say thanks to all the clubs that made this possible . This event is great because so many clubs can come together aside from car shows and cruisin and just have a fun friendly competition in softball . Hopefully we continue this every year and as we all grow together we can laugh about these great memories we've shared . Last but not least .Congrats Lolystics on your win


----------



## 63 SickO (Jul 3, 2007)

WHO WAS SECOND..........................?


----------



## EL SOCIO (Mar 29, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SocioSCadi530+Apr 18 2010, 03:29 PM~17229291-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

The Game was HELLA FUN My Club and FAMILY had a GREAT time playn and watchn the other games CONGRADS TO Lolystics :thumbsup: and thank u Gab and Lisset for thrown another great game cant wait till next year :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 18 2010, 08:51 PM~17233135
> *now whoever wants that trophy has to swinm across the river
> to reclaim it...much props 4 lo'lystics 2010 champs. :thumbsup:
> *



:biggrin: The MVP plaque is in Broderick.. the trophy is at a secret location with our Sacramento brothers.. in a glass case with 4 pitbulls chained to it.


----------



## RollinSixes (Mar 4, 2006)

To my Final Chapter & Royal Touch brothers you guy's played a hell of a game. I am proud of all of you! Congratulations to Lo*Lystics on the win and thanks to Gabe and Lisset for organizing.........we'll see you next year for sure :biggrin:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Here are some pics I have


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 19 2010, 07:50 AM~17235360
> *The Game was HELLA FUN My Club and FAMILY had a GREAT time playn and watchn the other games CONGRADS TO Lolystics :thumbsup:  and  thank u Gab and Lisset for thrown another great game cant wait till next year :thumbsup:
> *



X2 I had hella fun putn it down w/ the I fam! Next year I'm bringin the BBQer much love to Socios for the event and congrats to Lolystics Familia for taking first place!!!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

I have more pics, will try to post more during the day.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

What a beautiful day!! I had a great time yesterday a little tired still and a little sunburned- but all worth it! I enjoy watching all of the clubs come together and have a great time. Thanks to all of the clubs for making this possible. I want to give thanks to Bob from California Lifestyles for setting up the bracket (games), that always breaks my head and also for arriving super early to set up the bases. Thanks Bob!! Also special thanks to Martin and Karina from Cali Life for recruiting students from Burbank High School to help out with the umpiring, thank you!  
*Congratulations to the new champions of 2010--- Lo*Lystics *
Looking forward to next year  
I will post my pictures later tonight.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy+Apr 18 2010, 07:13 PM~17231020-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Orale...


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 19 2010, 09:13 AM~17236555
> *What a beautiful day!! I had a great time yesterday a little tired still and a little sunburned- but all worth it! I enjoy watching all of the clubs come together and have a great time. Thanks to all of the clubs for making this possible. I want to give thanks to Bob from California Lifestyles for setting up the bracket (games), that always breaks my head and also for arriving super early to set up the bases. Thanks Bob!! Also special thanks to Martin and Karina from Cali Life for recruiting students from Burbank High School to help out with the umpiring, thank you!
> Congratulations to the new champions of 2010--- Lo*Lystics
> Looking forward to next year
> ...


I forgot to give those props to Bob and to everyone involved. The kids who helped out great job.


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

We had a great time can't wait till next year. Thanks a lot. I took pictures but camera got stolen  Any Compadres pictures will greatly be appreciated!!!!!


Here is my email: [email protected]


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

Congratulations Lolystics!


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 19 2010, 07:08 AM~17235499
> *:biggrin: The MVP plaque is in Broderick.. the trophy is at a secret location with our Sacramento brothers.. in a glass case with 4 pitbulls chained to it.
> *



hey lil homie i was born in broderick do I get to know the secret place......lol


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 19 2010, 06:50 AM~17235360
> *The Game was HELLA FUN My Club and FAMILY had a GREAT time playn and watchn the other games CONGRADS TO Lolystics :thumbsup:  and  thank u Gab and Lisset for thrown another great game cant wait till next year :thumbsup:
> *



Thanks bro it was a fun game that morning against you guys. We still talking about how one of the girls on your team caught that ball in the out field. Much respect to you guys.


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 19 2010, 08:28 PM~17242385
> *Thanks bro it was a fun game that morning against you guys. We still talking about how one of the girls on your team caught that ball in the out field. Much respect to you guys.
> *


My mom keeps talkn about the game she cant wait till next year and that was my Sister :biggrin: And Thank u J and Bub for Playing and U & I NEXT YEAR BABY :biggrin:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 20 2010, 08:05 AM~17246297
> *My mom keeps talkn about the game she cant wait till next year and that was my Sister :biggrin: And Thank u J and Bub for Playing and U & I NEXT YEAR BABY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...



Shoot Moms was striken fools out!!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :wow:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Had a good time out there..........Thanks to everyone who put in their time to organize this event :thumbsup: 

Congrats to LoLystics on there win!!


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by DJ HenDoe_@Apr 20 2010, 07:32 AM~17246560
> *Shoot Moms was striken fools out!!!!!  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :wow:
> *


We know she strike out a couple of homies. :thumbsup:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 20 2010, 10:20 AM~17248008
> *Had a good time out there..........Thanks to everyone who put in their time to organize this event :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats to LoLystics on there win!!
> *


Thanks bro! It was a good time that's what it's about. :thumbsup:


----------



## DJ HenDoe (Jan 9, 2009)

> _Originally posted by 64Rag_@Apr 20 2010, 01:42 PM~17249316
> *We know she strike out a couple of homies. :thumbsup:
> *




Yes Sir, she puts it down for the big I fam!!! :biggrin:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 19 2010, 03:07 PM~17239598
> *hey lil homie i was born in broderick do I get to know the secret place......lol
> *


your crazy Manuel. But bein born in Broderick we all got a little crazy in us :biggrin: Hey do you recognize anyone in this flik? Old School right here.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 20 2010, 01:47 PM~17249913
> *your crazy Manuel.  But bein born in Broderick we all got a little crazy in us  :biggrin:  Hey do you recognize anyone in this flik?  Old School right here.
> 
> 
> ...


Now that's old school. I'm thinking Hector's sister is in this pic.


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

Had a great time at the park Thanks goes out two everybodys hard work and time to make this event happen  
congrats goes out two the new champs


----------



## madmax64 (Oct 9, 2008)

> Here are some pics I have
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 20 2010, 01:47 PM~17249913
> *your crazy Manuel.  But bein born in Broderick we all got a little crazy in us  :biggrin:  Hey do you recognize anyone in this flik?  Old School right here.
> i'll
> 
> ...



thats a badaas pic of the hynas ....i'll bet one or two are related wat year was this...i remember those days ... those were the good days ...


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 19 2010, 11:13 AM~17236555
> *What a beautiful day!! I had a great time yesterday a little tired still and a little sunburned- but all worth it! I enjoy watching all of the clubs come together and have a great time. Thanks to all of the clubs for making this possible. I want to give thanks to Bob from California Lifestyles for setting up the bracket (games), that always breaks my head and also for arriving super early to set up the bases. Thanks Bob!! Also special thanks to Martin and Karina from Cali Life for recruiting students from Burbank High School to help out with the umpiring, thank you!
> Congratulations to the new champions of 2010--- Lo*Lystics
> Looking forward to next year
> ...


what happend with the pics :biggrin:


----------



## geezee916 (Jan 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SixDeuce_@Apr 20 2010, 11:20 AM~17248008
> *Had a good time out there..........Thanks to everyone who put in their time to organize this event :thumbsup:
> 
> Congrats to LoLystics on there win!!
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## mabeg (Sep 29, 2009)

Congrats Lo*Lystics :thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Manuel_@Apr 21 2010, 09:45 AM~17258878
> *thats a badaas pic of the hynas ....i'll bet one or two are related wat year was this...i remember those days ... those were the good days ...
> *


I'm not sure of the year Manuel, but it's old school for sure. My homeboy sent me that pic along with a few others (His lady is one of the girls in the pic). It's from Sacra, I think he said that was taken at Burbank High School


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CE 707_@Apr 21 2010, 06:31 PM~17263399
> *what happend with the pics :biggrin:
> *


:happysad: I have been extremely busy these past evenings...I will get to it. For sure by the end of this week! LOL


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ogbrkboy_@Apr 22 2010, 07:18 AM~17269339
> *I'm not sure of the year Manuel, but it's old school for sure.  My homeboy sent me that pic along with a few others (His lady is one of the girls in the pic).  It's from Sacra, I think he said that was taken at Burbank High School
> *



:thumbsup: :thumbsup: man i feel old seeing this pic.. those were the day's


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

ttt


----------



## Bad-Influnce (Dec 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 22 2010, 09:04 AM~17269731
> *:happysad:  I have been extremely busy these past evenings...I will get to it. For sure by the end of this week! LOL
> *


Yea we want pics jk take your time lady. :biggrin: once again thank u.


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 22 2010, 07:15 PM~17275263
> *Yea we want pics jk take your time lady. :biggrin: once again thank u.
> *


:wave:
Okay in no specific order :cheesy: :


----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## Bejeweled_65 (Mar 25, 2003)




----------



## 1 GANGSTA COUPE (Mar 21, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Bad-Influnce_@Apr 20 2010, 07:05 AM~17246297
> *My mom keeps talkn about the game she cant wait till next year and that was my Sister :biggrin: And Thank u J and Bub for Playing and U & I NEXT YEAR BABY :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


anytime i had a good time congrats to to the champs next yr its on oh yeah thanx to socios for puttin on another good event


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

Congrats Lolystics. Had a great time again. soar as hell though. I will post up some pic I took this weekend. Next year we are taking the title. It was nice knocking off the champs. :biggrin: One luv to all and lets setup a picinic at the park it was nice and shady there.


----------



## Cali4Life916 (Apr 23, 2010)

> _Originally posted by Bejeweled_65_@Apr 19 2010, 10:13 AM~17236555
> *What a beautiful day!! I had a great time yesterday a little tired still and a little sunburned- but all worth it! I enjoy watching all of the clubs come together and have a great time. Thanks to all of the clubs for making this possible. I want to give thanks to Bob from California Lifestyles for setting up the bracket (games), that always breaks my head and also for arriving super early to set up the bases. Thanks Bob!! Also special thanks to Martin and Karina from Cali Life for recruiting students from Burbank High School to help out with the umpiring, thank you!
> Congratulations to the new champions of 2010--- Lo*Lystics
> Looking forward to next year
> ...



Thanks for the Props. :wave: Putting this together is for sure a team effort. Hope to see this event for many years to come. Much luv to the umpires they had there hands full with out first game against Family First but man was that a great game. Lets keep this roll'n all summer long :thumbsup:


----------



## LOV2PRTY (Dec 28, 2007)

TTT :biggrin: nice pix lisset gracias :biggrin: 
can't wait till next year


----------

